# I admit I'm scared



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok so 2 years ago I got my first goat with hopes of having 2 small Nigerians to milk on a rotating schedule so that I had milk year round for my small household of me and my 2 daughters ... 
I am addicted to goats now and have 7 .. The last was added 2 weeks ago when a new goat I got 4 weeks ago gave birth .. I was NOT aware she was pregnant and gave no signs of pregnancy or labor !! 
I mean this was not how I pictured for my first goat birthing to occur n my little farm. 
The night before he was born I fed the goats a dusk and went to bed nothing was unusual or out of sorts .. The new goat is noisy so it wasn't abnormal for her to whine .. 
I woke up the next morning to look out the window and see a black speck stumbling around without a mama in sight!! I ran outside with my Robe and heals .. (All i Could grab at the time ) scooped him up and ran him inside .. He was freezing and very weak .. Had a twin sister who from the looks of his condition and hers when I found her exhaustion or the cold ?? (it was 10 degrees that night) Took me 6 hours to get him to warm up and drink from mama trying every 10 mins!! ... Now he's doing fine over fat .. But I now am scared .. I have 4 more due March 16th and I don't know when to bring them into the barn .. I'm terrified I'll loose another baby


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Here is pics from his birthday to pics of him to today


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww, I'm so sorry. He is cute tho. March shouldn't be horrible, depending on where you live. Of course, this winter HAS been crazy! Since you know when your's are due, just for peace of mind, I'd bring them into the kidding pens about a week or so ahead of time. Make sure there is plenty of straw for bedding and warmth. They should be ok that way. When you are home and can be watching them, you can let them back out also so they don't get "cabin fever" Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's heartbreaking about the loss of the doe, but thank goodness you saved the buckling, he is so adorable!!! 

Don't be scared, and just take a deep breath and tell yourself you can do this, and so can your girls!
We start stalling our girls in their kidding stalls at night starting a couple of weeks before they are due, sometimes longer depending on the situation.
2 weeks out I check tail ligaments at least 1x a day. 7 days out I check them 2x a day. I keep an eye on their udder, and any noticeable behavior changes.

With small breed such as yours, I believe they typically can go on day 145? Ours are boer/percentage so they typically go right at 150 days.
So I'd start watching your girls a bit sooner than we watch ours. 

Tail ligaments can tell you a lot! There are some that they go right away and kid right away, but usually you get some notice when the ligs start getting very loose.
We have one due tomorrow, her ligs were very firm just days ago, and now they are barely noticeable, extreme mush, and her udder is starting to fill/get strutted, her sides are starting to look sunken as she starts dropping a bit, so I'm thinking she could go later today or tonight.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I believe we only get handed what we can handle at a given time, even though It sometimes feels like we can't. Hang in there and trust in yourself. You will end up where you should! Good luck!


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

You guys are so sweet thanks so much !! 2 due next month have never kidded before and until I wrap my arms around the belly and feel free he kicking babe you wouldn't know utters jot filling .. Anything .. But one that has birthed before is VERY LARGE!! AND HER BAG IS ALREADY FULL when I have felt her belly she has 3 distinctly different babies kicking ... Can she go into labor earlier because of the multiples ??;

Sent from my XT1080 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh and my kidding pen is only 6*6 and I only have 1 could I divide it in 4? Or build a couple more real fast ? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could divide it in half depending on size of goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, depends on the size of the goats. If we need extra pens, we use pallets and secure them together. If you are handy with that kind of stuff then it will work great, just have to make sure they are secure, and make sure the spaces aren't too wide so a kid can't get through/get a head stuck. Goat panels/cattle panels or whatever you have that you can use.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.

So sorry for the loss. 

The baby is so adorable, good work.

We all worry about of Does and new born kids when it is cold.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm right there with you. Our doe is due in under two weeks now (two weeks yesterday), and this is her first freshening with us. I worry about everything, from whether we are feeding too much/too little, to how/if we will dam or bottle raise, etc.... (We have them around for the milk).


----------



## marysutpassion (Apr 7, 2013)

Phewww my girl kidded her triplets just fine on her own .. I happened to pen them just cause we were working in the yard and didn't want them loose then I went to my mom's house came back an hour later to 3 kids 

Mary Ellen single mama of 2 humans 3 year and 13 year old girls in Utah 
Goat mama of 8: 
Nessa -pygmy first time prego ; 
Shoshana the show goat -Nigerian dwarf - delivered tripplets 3/23/14
(still unnamed but might go with Eden, Idina, and Megan ) 
Doe-athy - Alpine/ Nigerian cross -first time prego ; 
Sparkle- Nigerian/pygmy cross- just had her first baby midnight 1/30/2014 : 
Shine - Nigerian/pygmy cross ;


I bred my goats for milk and healthy lifestyle


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------

